# Wie Rolle anbringen?



## sterbai (9. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen, habe ein paar ausgemusterte alte Ruzen bekommen. Bei einer Rute Frage ich mich wie die Rolle befestigt werden soll. Ich versuche ein Bild anzuhängen. 

Wäre super wenn jemand Helfen kann


----------



## Jason (9. August 2020)

Das sind Schieberollenhalter. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (9. August 2020)

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (9. August 2020)

Was ist das denn für eine schöne Rute? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (9. August 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine schöne Rute?
> 
> Gruß Jason


das war auch mein erster Gedanke


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. August 2020)

Rolle am Rutengriff mit dem untersten Schnurring ausrichten, einen Ring von oben auf den Rollenfuß schieben und einen von unten. Dann beide Ringe zur Rollen Mitte zusammen drucken. Klemmt sich dann fest. Der Vorteil bei diesen Rollenhalter ist das du die Rolle für dich passend am Griff befestigen kannst.


----------



## Thomas. (9. August 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Das sind Schieberollenhalter.
> 
> Gruß Jason


@sterbai 
diese Schieberollenhalter werden meist nur and sehr schönen edlen Ruten verbaut (siehe Jason seine) selten das die Dinger an nicht so tollen Teilen sind, kommt aber mal vor


----------



## harzsalm (9. August 2020)

Diese  Schieberollenhalter  haben sich in meiner Jugendzeit immer  an der Talsperre  beim Angeln  gelöst.Trotz größter Vorsicht knallte mir  immer mal einen Angelrolle  auf die  Steinschüttung,was mich immer sehr betrübte.Endlich gab es zum Geburtstag eine Angelrute  mit Schraubrollenhalter.


----------



## Jason (9. August 2020)

harzsalm schrieb:


> Diese  Schieberollenhalter  haben sich in meiner Jugendzeit immer  an der Talsperre  beim Angeln  gelöst.Trotz größter Vorsicht knallte mir  immer mal einen Angelrolle  auf die  Steinschüttung,was mich immer sehr betrübte.Endlich gab es zum Geburtstag eine Angelrute  mit Schraubrollenhalter.


Regelmäßiges nachschieben der Schieberinge ist zum Vorteil. Mir ist zum Glück noch kein Unfall passiert.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (9. August 2020)

harzsalm schrieb:


> Trotz größter Vorsicht knallte mir immer mal einen Angelrolle auf die Steinschüttung,was mich immer sehr betrübte.Endlich gab es zum Geburtstag eine Angelrute mit Schraubrollenhalter.



ja was soll ich dazu sagen, nicht jeder der Fußballspielt spielt auch Champions League


----------



## Jason (9. August 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> das war auch mein erster Gedanke


Ich tippe auf eine Matchrute. Ob wir es je erfahren werden? 
@sterbai Lass uns nicht im Dunklen stehen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (9. August 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf eine Matchrute. Ob wir es je erfahren werden?
> @sterbai Lass uns nicht im Dunklen stehen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


ja schade, wäre schon interessant, aber zweiteile und Match?


----------



## Andal (9. August 2020)

harzsalm schrieb:


> Diese  Schieberollenhalter  haben sich in meiner Jugendzeit immer  an der Talsperre  beim Angeln  gelöst.Trotz größter Vorsicht knallte mir  immer mal einen Angelrolle  auf die  Steinschüttung,was mich immer sehr betrübte.Endlich gab es zum Geburtstag eine Angelrute  mit Schraubrollenhalter.


Einfach nach dem Montieren der Rolle etwas Wasser drüber pritscheln und die Rolle hält bombenfest!


----------



## geomas (9. August 2020)

Die Rute könnte evtl. ne ABU Legerlite (oder ähnliche ABU) sein.


----------



## Mescalero (9. August 2020)

Bei mir ist auch schon eine Rolle rausgefallen, ausgerechnet beim Drill....ging aber nochmal gut aus, ich hoffe nur dass mich niemand dabei gesehen hat. 
Aber eigentlich hält das schon, wenn man die Rolle mit wohldosierter Gewalt montiert. Und es hat Stil.


----------



## harzsalm (10. August 2020)

Später als alle  meine Rollen verschandelt waren, hatte unser Angeljugendbetreuer einen Tipp.Ziehe einfach  2 abgeschnittene Radschlauchringe über den Korkgriff zu den Schieberingen und kein Ring wird mehr lose.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. August 2020)

Ich kenne solche Rollenhalter aus meiner Jugend, aber nur an Ruten mit relativ wenig Wurfgewicht, also eher für das feine Fischen.
Es war jedenfalls immer ein Krampf damit seine Rolle dauerhaft für den Tag zu befestigen, abgesehen davon, dass über die Zeit auch die Korkgriffe ihre Spuren ab bekamen.
Glücklicherweise ist diese Art der Rollenbefestigung inzwischen kaum noch zu finden, außer ein paar Nostalgiker will diese offenbar niemand mehr?

Jürgen


----------



## Jason (10. August 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise ist diese Art der Rollenbefestigung inzwischen kaum noch zu finden, außer ein paar Nostalgiker will diese offenbar niemand mehr?


Mittlerweile habe auch ich erkannt, dass das nicht jedermann Sache ist. Meine erste Rute mit den Rollenhaltern habe ich vor ca. 3 Jahren erworben und muss sagen, dass ich damit gut klar komme. Vintage Ruten, die ich sehr mag, bekommt man nur mit den Haltern.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (10. August 2020)

Das die Schieberollenhalter aus Metall verschwunden sind, bedauere ich auch nicht. Aber die meisten meiner Customruten, auch Spinnruten, tragen welche aus Kunststoff - und die halten, auch ohne den Kork aufzulösen. Ist wie mit dem Brokkoli. Entweder man liebt, oder man hasst.


----------



## Thomas. (10. August 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> , abgesehen davon, dass über die Zeit auch die Korkgriffe ihre Spuren ab



ich habe Ruten die ich seit über 25Jahre fische, und da sieht man am Kork nix. es ist nicht jedermanns Sache die Dinger ich liebe sie


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. August 2020)

Und mit etwas heißen Dampf geht der eingedrückte Kork auch wieder zurück.


----------



## Andal (10. August 2020)

Wenn man seine Rute mit den Kunststoffschieberingen dauerhaft mit einer Rolle verheiraten möchte, dann einfach die Ringe vor der Montage mit dem Haarfön erwärmen... wenn das nicht mehr hält, hält gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Mescalero (10. August 2020)

Doch, Gaffatape. Da hat doch kürzlich jemand ein Foto gepostet.


----------



## sterbai (22. August 2020)

Hallo, danke für die vielen Antworten. Hatte die letzten zwei Wochen so gut wie kein Internet. 
Nun, hier Mal weitere Fotos der 
Rute. Bin ja fast nur mit der Spinne unterwegs, kein Plan für was die Rute zu gebrauchen ist.

Hab die im Paket für nen Kasten alkoholfreien Bier von dem ü80 Mann bekommen der aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mehr ans Wasser kann.


----------



## Andal (22. August 2020)

Mit der Rute kannst du eigentlich alles machen, m.E. sogar auch Spinnfischen.

Gemacht wurde sie als Friedfischrute - und hier ist sie ausgesprochen universell. Zitterspitze, Schwingspitze, reine Gundrute, aber auch mit Posen. Aber auch das Zanderfischen mit Naturködern ist ihr Revier. Für einen Kasten Bleifrei ein ausgesprochen guter Tausch!

Kenne hier einige Leute, die bei solchen Mid-Timern große Augen machen und bei denen sich ein gewisses "haben will" abzeichnet.


----------



## Mikesch (22. August 2020)

sterbai schrieb:


> ... kein Plan für was die Rute zu gebrauchen ist.
> ...


Leichte Grundrute zum fischen auf Weißfische.

Bei der Bezeichnung steht "TWO TOP", sind da 2 Spitzenteile dabei?

Edit: Andal war schneller.


----------



## Andal (22. August 2020)

Sieht man auf dem dritten Bild.


----------

